# spinning vs baitcaster



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok..I know this is a dumb question as I have fished for many years using both types of reels. I now prefer the baitcaster, but am trying to understand what the difference is in terms of fishing between the two. I am curious what the latest thoughts and trends are for when to use which type of reel...any feedback is well appreciated...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

From shore Im spinning. When it comes to casting I like spinning because I use lighter lures.(jigs) I think the heavy stuff works better with baitcasters.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

senko-baitcaster
spinnerbait-baitcaster
crankbait-baitcaster
frog-baitcaster
buzzbait-baitcaster
jig-baitcaster
spook-baitcaster
heavy tubes baitcaster
fluke-baitcaster


small tubes-spinning
shakyhead-spinning
dropshot-spinning
spoon-spinning


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

What do you throw your flukes on? I use a bait caster for my swim baits but have trouble thowing flukes on a baitcaster.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

baitcaster-crankbaits, lipless cranks, jig, frog, carolina rig, topwater.
(any 1/4oz or larger)

spinning-senko's, drop shot, shakey head, 1/8 texas rig plastics, tube baits, jig head/grubing.

i also use spinning for all my great lake fishing (perch and walleye) and panfish (ultra light sit up).

this is my set up i am sure others will vary.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

cmalinowski said:


> What do you throw your flukes on? I use a bait caster for my swim baits but have trouble thowing flukes on a baitcaster.


i use the same set up i use for senkos. 7'5" g loomis mossyback senko rod with a quantum energy baitcaster. you cant throw the smaller ones but anything 5" and above works great.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I like spinning rigs for skipping jigs or worms under piers because there's no worry about backlashing. Same when fishing those kinds of lures around downed timber. I use fairly light (1/8oz or so) weights on my worms so a baitcaster wouldn't work too well casting something that light. I find the spinning rigs best for casting short to medium distance when accuracy or quiet casting is most important.

I prefer baitcasters when I'm casting for distance or doing a ton of casts as with spinnerbaits, crankbaits, topwaters, or spoons. Also the faster retrieve is useful when fishing buzzbaits. When fishing large lures for muskie or pike I always use a baitcaster because I find them difficult to cast on a spinning rig. 

When fishing live/dead bait I generally use a spinning rig, except my heavy duty catfish setup which is a baitcaster. I find I can get a good cast with less weight using a spinning rig and I have less tendency to chuck the bait off the hook.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Do they make an idiot proof baitcaster?i try to use one and it takes me a half hour to unclog it


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

joetrimbo said:


> Do they make an idiot proof baitcaster?i try to use one and it takes me a half hour to unclog it


haha thats how i was first starting off....when u make ur casts always break the spool with ur thumb to slow the spin.....best thing u could ever do....jus a light touch will slow it down enough to not cause a back lash...once it gets broken in and ur used to it u can let it rip and only brake when need too....

I used to be complete spinning until i finally purchased a baitcaster and it was the best transition i could have ever done.....i now own three and rarely use a spinning unless im pan fishing or throwin a frog........S_F


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Scum Frogs are best fished on Baitcasters with heavy braid and like med heavy rods. got to yank them out of the crap  I love fishing frog baits especially Kermit


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

jstiene said:


> Ok..I know this is a dumb question as I have fished for many years using both types of reels. I now prefer the baitcaster, but am trying to understand what the difference is in terms of fishing between the two. I am curious what the latest thoughts and trends are for when to use which type of reel...any feedback is well appreciated...



I think this is a great question that many people "tip-toe" arround on this site,but never ask.
I think the biggest differences between the 2 is speed of retreive, mothods of using certain baits and line used. If you try to throw 17# mono on a small spinning reel,it can make quite a mess. If you try to "Burn" a crank bait on a spinning reel,it will wear you out quick. I know alot of guys that will not use a baitcaster because of the backlash,and do fish all of the "modern" bass lures very well. I havent run into a bass lure that you "needed" a baitcaster to produce fish. I know that some lures are better fished in certain mothods with a baitcaster,but NEED one,i havent seen that yet. I like to use both for different lures,I even like to use 2 different styles of baitcasters for different lures.(low profile..round reels) I actually like the round reel better(5600 C4) I personally like to use the spinning reels more because of what i fish for.I also like to skip frogs alot(Spro poppers..Scum Frogs..Rage tail toads..etc..),and I think skipping is easier with a spinning rod.Just my 2 cents...B.L.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

joetrimbo said:


> Do they make an idiot proof baitcaster?i try to use one and it takes me a half hour to unclog it


NO..there is no such thing. We all start off with alot of backlash in our hands. I remember trying to throw these reels when I was younger.It cost my dad alot of time and money fixing the "Eagle's nest" that i created when he wasnt home.( In my defense, I was trying to learn on an Abu Direct Drive reel,that thing cost me a few cracks on the @ss) You have to stick with it, you will figure it out. There is a mothod of using some electric tape to stop the backlash while learning to throw these things.(I will try my best to explaine)..Pull off a few feet of line...40-60 feet or so,then wrap a good peice of electric tape over your spool..3-4 inch peice. reel the line in and then try to throw your lure. The tape will stop the backlash from being too big. It wil save you some time and line. You will also have to adjust your braking system a little tight while learning. As you get better you will be able to throw it with less and less braking assistance. I havent seen a guy pick up a bait caster and throw it across a pond on his first time using a baitcaster yet. I dont think I ever will either! There are many people who "give up' and never try to fish baitcasters again.This is good and bad.The bad part is that they will never have the fun that a baitcaster brings when reeling in a nice bass,catfish,muskie,pike...whatever.The good part is that you can find these nice reels on E-bay,Craigslist,news paper..etc.. for alot less than it would cost you at a store. Once you get the hang of the reel,there is the topic of rods for a baitcaster. This is a whole other thread on here and if you look you will find many threads about baitcasting rods. The only thing I have seen about baitcasting rods that is complete B.S. is that alot of guys will tell you that you cant flip and pitch with the same rod..that is NOT true.Some rods are better than others at these 2 mothods, but NEEDING 2 rods to do these mothods is a bunch of crap. Here is a video that will help you with casting these "bird nest makers". Pay close attention to the vid at 2:26 and after. It will show you how to tighten up your braking system while learning to cast. For me, this was a very important step in learning how to controll my thumb...B.L.






Maybe some day you will be as good as this old champ


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

With practice and using heavier weights with a bait caster you can get proficient with them in a short period of time. Learn the cast control features and constantly check to make sure that the reel is adjusted to the bait you are using. It is easier to backlash a light lure on a baitcaster than a heavier one. 

Now that said this is a close of a reel to anti backlash that you can get for under a $100
http://www.usreel.com/products/BaitCasterFeatures.aspx

The best advice that I can give on someone first using a baitcaster is to put on cheap line mono only and go play with it.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think you'll find the biggest difference in the 2 are that spinning is for sissy's and bait casters are for real men LOL


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sissy"s??? Spinning out fishes casters. Good post for a newbie! It took me a couple yrs to adj. I was spinning for 15yrs before I picked one up. Lucky to get one then. Now I use the same rod and reel for trolling and casting.(baitcasters) If I want to stop and throw I just pull one out of the holder. Great for in-land lakes. Something else that helped me is not puttin mono on spin cast. Most of my casters and spin are braid. Very rare for me to use mono but for trolling. Ice fishing is a bit diff being you only use 10-20ft of line. I seen some small casters at Linda's Im thinkin about gettin for ice fishing that I have to have for fishing mono. It works very well on levelwinds and not on spinning.(mono)In braid anything under 8#dia I have a prob cutting the spool on bait casters and have to go with spinning reels. 10#dia. seems to work great on casters. Makes the 10/40 the way to go! Anyone else have this prob with small braid?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i use the same set up i use for senkos. 7'5" g loomis mossyback senko rod with a quantum energy baitcaster. you cant throw the smaller ones but anything 5" and above works great.


That's because you are using the wrong reel. There are a lot of finesse baitcasters that toss 1/8 oz lures perfectly. 

Daiwas: Alphas, Sol, Pixy, TD-Z 
Shimano: Core 50, Curado E7, Conquest 50/51

Right tool for the right job.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Alot of create comments on this thread I started...I seem to notice alot of people use a spinnning reel for worms/texas rigs, where I kind of have locked into using my baitcaster for everything since I learned how to cast that baby accurately and far.....so...another question...I am thinking of getting a new reel..one of each..spin and caster...so in regards to a spinning reel...to be used just for bass fishing 90% of the time..in small ponds....I have a 7ft falcon rod that I will continue to use..med action..my question is what "size" reel...is there a preference for the size of a spinning reel...I dont want a heavy one that gets tiring after 4-6hrs of casting..but yet I dont want one to small either that I can't put a heavy test line on...any suggestions from you bass masters out there?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Pflueger supreme...I have one on my 7' med st. Croix rod and I don't think I could ever get tired throwing it. I have the 8030MGX and I only use 8 or 10 lb pline though. Sufficient enough for my needs.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

To learn the baitcaster I just put 12lb trilene XT that I had sitting around on, and started throwing 1/4 oz jigs with a big twister in the yard. Just realize that you don't have to have a big swing to throw it far. Set the brakes right and I think you'll change over. For me I use baitcasters for anything 1/4 oz or more. I also occasionally use a spincaster for 1/8oz jigs, sounds dumb, but I know the reel and it works for me. As I find slower retrieve reels I'll probably change over. BPS pro qualifier now has a reel with 19" per handle turn. As far as speed of retrieve in spinning reels shimano symetre has 31" per handle turn which is more than a lot of burner baitcasters, but a little bit bigger handle.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Meant to put this in my last post but forgot. If I'm using anything above 10lb line I use a baitcaster. I have switched from Trilene XL to P-Line CX Premium (best line I've found so far) for all my mono/flouro needs except braid, then I use Power Pro.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> Meant to put this in my last post but forgot. If I'm using anything above 10lb line I use a baitcaster. I have switched from Trilene XL to P-Line CX Premium (best line I've found so far) for all my mono/flouro needs except braid, then I use Power Pro.


BG - you should try a Daiwa Sol or an Alphas. They are awesome with #8 test.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> That's because you are using the wrong reel. There are a lot of finesse baitcasters that toss 1/8 oz lures perfectly.
> 
> Daiwas: Alphas, Sol, Pixy, TD-Z
> Shimano: Core 50, Curado E7, Conquest 50/51
> ...


not sure where i mentioned 1/8 ounce. and i have thrown 4" flukes and senkos on occasion but the heavier the line i have on, the harder it is.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> not sure where i mentioned 1/8 ounce. and i have thrown 4" flukes and senkos on occasion but the heavier the line i have on, the harder it is.


You didn't say "1/8 oz" explicitly, but you did say:



> i use the same set up i use for senkos. 7'5" g loomis mossyback senko rod with a quantum energy baitcaster. you cant throw the smaller ones but anything 5" and above works great.


What my post intended to communicate (poorly), was that you can throw senkos smaller than 5" with a finesse baitcaster, and that you can throw baits that are 1/8oz on a finesse baitcaster.



> and i have thrown 4" flukes and senkos on occasion but the heavier the line i have on, the harder it is.


Which is why baitcasters designed to use 8# test and smaller are needed to toss smaller baits. HTH!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks brother


----------

